# Suggestion NEW IRC SERVER!



## Dranzer (Jan 1, 2003)

KiVan, I dont know about you but EFnet is really a bad choice for a IRC server its to easy to be taken over without services, as you already see. Even with 4 BOTS which was running to stop that from happening, They still took it over. 

Now I know of one good server 

its IRC.ZEROLIMIT.NET or there is  IRC.IRCSUPER.NET and IRC.ZeroFuzion.net.  

But its only a suggestion, To keep the channel from being taken over


----------



## Dranzer (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorry for the double post but the IRCops have just informed me that DO NOT JOIN CHANFIX they are aware of the problem right now the temp channel is #GBAMASTHA . If you have any question join that channel..

Ok Channel is back online. Everyone please rejoin ASAP!!


----------



## Trune (Jan 1, 2003)

Trune here,

Damnit I hate it when people change servers, it seems to cut back site users if you know what I mean..
But then again, saftey of the users over the number of users.
You will 'slowly' regain the number of users...


----------



## Opium (Jan 1, 2003)

well if it's going to make it more secure, i don't mind if the gabtemp channel cahges severs, jsut tell everyone on the front page of gbatemp what the new channel is


----------



## Necro (Jan 24, 2003)

hi
can u help me where can i d/l the roms gba ???
some members told me to use the mirc and join the server n channel
i already d/l the mirc but i dont know to use it or where the server n channel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please tell me

thanks a lot


----------



## Necro (Jan 24, 2003)

hi
can u help me where can i d/l the roms gba ???
some members told me to use the mirc and join the server n channel
i already d/l the mirc but i dont know to use it or where the server n channel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please tell me

thanks a lot


----------



## dice (Jan 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Necro @ Jan 24 2003 said:


> hi
> can u help me where can i d/l the roms gba ???
> some members told me to use the mirc and join the server n channel
> i already d/l the mirc but i dont know to use it or where the server n channel Â please tell me
> ...


Go here Necro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/

And don't double post


----------



## christina (Jan 24, 2003)

what is the ICQ channel???


----------



## dice (Jan 24, 2003)

Your sig is way too big. Please make it smaller like mine or Dranzers.

[Edit] In fact I'm not even sure pictures like that are acceptable here. There are kids on these forums u know.


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 24, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Jan 24 2003 said:


> Your sig is way too big. Please make it smaller like mine or Dranzers.
> 
> [Edit] In fact I'm not even sure pictures like that are acceptable here. There are kids on these forums u know.


like you......and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's not a icq channel(icq channels donesn't exist)it's amirc channel on efnet #GBAtemp


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 24, 2003)

Look mummy! She's blowing bubbles out of her bum!
At least that's what I think it is...-shudder-...


----------



## dice (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL didn't see that


----------



## neocat (Jan 24, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Jan 24 2003 said:


> LOL didn't see that


of course... men are far more interested on other things


----------



## dice (Jan 24, 2003)

What I didn't stare at it. I just saww it and looked away. Honest. Can a mod take the picture off ???


----------



## Necro (Jan 25, 2003)

> Go here Necro http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/
> 
> And don't double post
> 
> ...


----------

